

Anti Virus Software Creator John McAfee has died - benstein
http://www.indymedia.ie/article/104049

======
gabemart
Business Insider disagrees.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/john-mcafee-is-not-
dead-2013-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/john-mcafee-is-not-dead-2013-9)

